
Eulers vs. Quaternions in Blender (Humane Rigging Chapter3 / Video4) - dragontamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRD0PgsY3pU
======
dragontamer
This is the best description of quaternions I've ever seen in my life. I
generally prefer text, but this youtube-explanation is part of a greater
tutorial in Blender (the 3d program).

The previous tutorial, Chapter3 / Video 3
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaSrOS2foL4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaSrOS2foL4))
goes over Axis-angle and Euler representations of angles. It defines "Gimble
Lock" and other issues that are found in the simpler model.

